# Dot in channel guide for program already set to be recorded



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm a sports junkie, and it's not unusual for me to find 6 or 7 different "games" I want to check in on. On busy days, I even create a spreadsheet to help me keep track of what's going to be on when that I might have an interest in. I've been using two 2-tuner Comcast DVRs in addition to an HD-tuner card for my PC, and even then it can be pretty tricky to juggle all the games I want to see at least part of.

Often, all the choices are simply overwhelming and I watch Live TV all day, switching between as many games as I can, recording the one or two that are most important to me for later viewing. This requires frequent visits to the Channel Guide to keep track of which games are where and which ones I've definitely got recording. With the Comcast DVRs (and the 3 ReplayTVs we used prior) this challenge is made somewhat easier by showing a red dot in the channel guide on programs that are already set to record so I don't inadvertently set up another recording.

We just purchased two TiVoHD's to replace at least one of our Comcast DVRs. We'll probably keep one of the Comcast DVRs for the most accurate guide information, the rare occasion we'll wish to view OnDemand programming, and the firewire output that our D-VHS HiDef Recorder relies upon. In any case, I've been greatly challenged by having to toggle between the channel guide and the To Do List in order to ascertain whether or not a show we see in the guide and wish to record is already set to be recorded.

Every other DVR I've used (ReplayTVs of several generations, Comcast DVRs with Microsoft software, Comcast DVRs with iGuide software, DishDVR (622)) have this, so it couldn't be that difficult.

Please make our lives easier. :up:

Thank you.


----------



## metalm (Jan 24, 2008)

For what it's worth, I very much second this request. I realize there's a lot of people out there that probably don't use the guide very much, or watch Live TV at all for that matter. However, there's a lot of us that do watch Live TV, and on more than a few occasions, I've noticed a new show while flipping through the guide, or a hockey game that I want to record, and have completely forgotten that I had already set it to record.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Third.

[NG]Owner


----------

